#   01-06-2005

## rz3abk

2 ,   3 . 
2005 .   ,      3 .  ES           19:30.   ,      5 .    19:51,  92  100     
20:40-    . 
21:06-   ,           3 .  ,   ,  -    10    ,   ,       . 
21:38    . 
21:57   
    +16,   +24.    ,  . 
QTH - . 
 -  ,   25

----------


## RU3ACE

.
   ES : http://www.vhfdx.de/es_summary_05_june_01.htm
http://www.vhfdx.ru

----------

Rz3ABK...        ,       144????   ?      .   !!!!

----------


## RUmambaHAMburum

> .


 ! :10x:

----------

